# Tomb Raider: Filmrezension zur actiongeladenen Spieleverfilmung



## System (14. März 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Tomb Raider: Filmrezension zur actiongeladenen Spieleverfilmung* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Tomb Raider: Filmrezension zur actiongeladenen Spieleverfilmung*


----------



## SamuelDonar (14. März 2018)

Anders als ihre Leinwand-Vorgängerin in der Rolle, Angelina Jolie, überzeugt die neue Lara nicht primär durch ihr Aussehen.

Ähm, eigentlich eher schon.    Die sieht ungeschminkt sicher 5 mal besser aus als die gute Angie und ich meine nicht die dicke alte Frau, welche anscheinend im Elephantenklo gefangen gehalten wird.


----------



## Spiritogre (14. März 2018)

SamuelDonar schrieb:


> Anders als ihre Leinwand-Vorgängerin in der Rolle, Angelina Jolie, überzeugt die neue Lara nicht primär durch ihr Aussehen.
> 
> Ähm, eigentlich eher schon.    Die sieht ungeschminkt sicher 5 mal besser aus als die gute Angie und ich meine nicht die dicke alte Frau, welche anscheinend im Elephantenklo gefangen gehalten wird.



Deine Meinung. 
Meine ist gegenteilig.

Ich würde mich nicht mal groß wundern, wenn der neue Film im Verhältnis schlechter läuft als der damalige Erstling. Damals war TR ein Medienphänomen. Und Jolie war heiß, im Gegensatz zur eben nur durchschnittlichen Vikander, der Fanservice fällt also schon mal weg. Und die Story ist am Ende auch nichts anderes als damals. Einzig die Effekte sind heute also besser. Aber ob das ausreicht? Habe da so meine Zweifel.


----------



## Celerex (15. März 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Und Jolie war heiß, im Gegensatz zur eben nur durchschnittlichen Vikander...



Das ist reine Geschmackssache. Nicht jeder Mann steht auf Schmollmundlippen oder große Brüste. Für mich persönlich war Jolie bestenfalls in meiner Pubertät erotisch. Wenn ich mir heute Bilder von ihr (damals) anschaue, dann merke ich doch recht deutlich, wie sich mein Geschmack (weiter)entwickelt hat. Vakander würde ich Jolie deshalb sowohl schauspielerisch als auch optisch zu jeder Zeit vorziehen.


----------



## Spiritogre (15. März 2018)

Celerex schrieb:


> Das ist reine Geschmackssache. Nicht jeder Mann steht auf Schmollmundlippen oder große Brüste. Für mich persönlich war Jolie bestenfalls in meiner Pubertät erotisch. Wenn ich mir heute Bilder von ihr (damals) anschaue, dann merke ich doch recht deutlich, wie sich mein Geschmack (weiter)entwickelt hat. Vakander würde ich Jolie deshalb sowohl schauspielerisch als auch optisch zu jeder Zeit vorziehen.



Das liegt daran, dass deine Ansprüche mit dem Älterwerden gesunken sind ... 

(Natürlich würde eine junge Jolie heute auch ein wenig anders aussehen, andere Frisur, anderes Makeup.)


----------



## Rabowke (15. März 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Das liegt daran, dass deine Ansprüche mit dem Älterwerden gesunken sind ... [...]


Sehr dünnes Eis. 

Jolie war nicht verkehrt für die "damalige" Lara Croft, für die Neuauflage wäre sie einfach unpassend. Auch in jungen Jahren.

Über Geschmack lässt sich ja nunmehr vorzüglich streiten, ggf. ist eine Vikander auch erst auf den zweiten Blick hübsch ... aber im Gegensatz zu Jolie nehm ich ihr die Kraft und Entschlossenheit ab, die eine Reboot-Lara-Croft fordert. Ich hab gestern Abend ein kurzes YT Video vom Training gesehen, Holla die Waldfee. Der möchte ich nichts nachts begegnen, ich glaub die haut mir die Nase zu Brei! 

Ansonsten ändert sich der Geschmack an Frauen durchaus über die Jahre, das hat aber nichts mit Ansprüche sinken zutun ... ganz im Gegenteil. Fand man "früher" mit 16-20 Jahren noch die Damen mit den dicken Möpsen teil, weil ... BRÜSTE!, sind es heute eher die durchtrainierten und schlanken Frauen mit Körbchengröße B & C die jetzt, wo ich in meinem Alter bin, immer noch nicht hängen.

Gut ... clever ist der, der sich in meinem Alter eine junge Dame (oder Kollegin) angelt, aber dieses Glück hat nun mal nicht jeder!


----------



## Celerex (15. März 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Das liegt daran, dass deine Ansprüche mit dem Älterwerden gesunken sind ...



Wie auch bei Rabwoke ist bei mir eher das Gegenteil der Fall. Ich werde dieses Jahr 30 und meine Ansprüche haben sich stark verändert, aber sind ganz bestimmt nicht gesunken. Vor 10-15 fand ich so ziemlich alles scharf, was große Hupen hatte und nach Frau aussah. Heute achte ich bei meiner „Selektion“ eher auf Dinge wie Natürlichkeit und da passt eine junge oder ältere Jolie nicht mehr in mein Beuteschema, da ich sie einfach als zu „überschminkt“ empfinde und ich auch keinen Wert mehr auf (so) große Brüste lege. Wie gesagt, ist reine Geschmacksache und ich verstehe jeden Kerl, der auf solche Dinge auch heute noch Wert legt, aber meins ist es eben nicht.


----------



## Wamboland (15. März 2018)

An Vikander wird es nicht liegen - aber die Jungs von Cinema Strikes Back sind ja eher enttäuscht vom Film und finden ihn gerade noch Durchschnittlich. 

0815 Story, Charaktere und Action ... außer dem Namen scheint den Film halt nix aus der Masse zu heben. Wäre einfach mehr drin gewesen scheinbar. 

Wenn er mal als bei Amazon oder im TV für lau zu sehen ist, schaue ich ihn mir mal an, dafür wirds reichen. Aber ins Kino lockt mich sowas nicht.


----------



## Spiritogre (15. März 2018)

Ah, Vikander ist eine gute Schauspielerin, keine Frage, habe mal irgendso so einen Langweiler-Drama mit ihr gesehen (zwangsweise). 

Und natürlich sind Geschmäcker verschieden. 
Aber meine Erfahrung in den letzten Jahren ist, dass viele Männer auch ihre Ansprüche nicht sonderlich hoch halten. 

Leider sieht sie nur absolut gewöhnlich aus. Ich will nicht sagen sie ist hässlich, sicher nicht, wenn ich eine so aussehende Frau im RL treffen würde, würde ich natürlich mit der ausgehen. Aber für die große Leinwand fehlt mir einfach der Glamour, sie ist zu "plain", zu normal, zu durchschnittlich. 

Eben komplett anders als eine Gal Gadot oder sogar Daisy Ridley, die einfach das gewisse Etwas haben.


----------



## Rabowke (15. März 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> [...]
> Und natürlich sind Geschmäcker verschieden.
> Aber meine Erfahrung in den letzten Jahren ist, dass viele Männer auch ihre Ansprüche nicht sonderlich hoch halten. [...]


Was kennst du für Männer?  

Fakt ist, dass ich Frauen, die ich mit Anfang / Mitte 20 abgeschleppt habe, heute nicht mehr mit der Kneifzange anfassen würde. D.h. mein Geschmack hat sich gewandelt, heute suche ich etwas mit Anspruch, mit Niveau, mit einem stilvollen Auftreten. Früher? Hauptsache dicke Möpse!  



> [...] Aber für die große Leinwand fehlt mir einfach der Glamour, sie ist zu "plain", zu normal, zu durchschnittlich. [...]


Hmmm ... schau dir mal die Filme von Jolie in dem Alter von Vikander an. Übrigens finde ich das an Frauen interessant wenn sie für mich hübsch, aber absolut normal und unkompliziert sind. Ein sehr guter Freund von mir ist demnächst mit einer Frau verheiratet, die mehrere *hundert* Millionen EUR besitzt. Das siehst und vor allem merkst du ihr nicht an, einzig und allein daran, das sie einen guten, aber teuren Geschmack für schnelle Autos hat und jedem Mann die Ohren schlackern, wenn man hört, und wenige Auserwählte auch sehen, was sie in der Garage hat.


----------



## McDrake (15. März 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Das liegt daran, dass deine Ansprüche mit dem Älterwerden gesunken sind ...



Wespennest!


(und eine ziemlich dumme, ja aber wirklich dumme Behauptung)
Der Geschmack mag sich ändern. Der Anspruch steigt aber eher im Alter.
Da zählt dann eben Qualität mehr als Qatität:

In jungen Jahren: "höhöh, ich hatte schon x hundert  Weiber... höhöh"
Antwort eines älteren Semesters: "Na und? Ich HABE die EINE"

Und das hat nix mit "Du hast ja eh keine Wahl" zu tun.
Im Gegenteil. Ist man älter, trifft man auch andere Typen von Frauen, welche mir persönlich eher zusagen.
Aber das ist dann wieder Geschmackssache.

Nur bleibe ich dabei: Deine Aussage ist Blödsinn, Du junges Ding


----------



## Spiritogre (15. März 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Was kennst du für Männer?
> 
> Fakt ist, dass ich Frauen, die ich mit Anfang / Mitte 20 abgeschleppt habe, heute nicht mehr mit der Kneifzange anfassen würde. D.h. mein Geschmack hat sich gewandelt, heute suche ich etwas mit Anspruch, mit Niveau, mit einem stilvollen Auftreten. Früher? Hauptsache dicke Möpse!


Die Oberweite war mir schon immer recht egal, am wichtigsten ist mir immer das Gesicht und die allgemeine Figur (nicht zu dick) gewesen.
Und och, ich kenne viele Männer, die einfach nicht so die Aufreißer sind und deswegen die erstbeste genommen haben, die sie kriegen konnten. Habe ich nie verstanden, ich habe lieber verzichtet, Qualität statt Quantität sozusagen.




> Hmmm ... schau dir mal die Filme von Jolie in dem Alter von Vikander an. Übrigens finde ich das an Frauen interessant wenn sie für mich hübsch, aber absolut normal und unkompliziert sind.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also da mecker ich sicher nicht!



> Ein sehr guter Freund von mir ist demnächst mit einer Frau verheiratet, die mehrere *hundert* Millionen EUR besitzt. Das siehst und vor allem merkst du ihr nicht an, einzig und allein daran, das sie einen guten, aber teuren Geschmack für schnelle Autos hat und jedem Mann die Ohren schlackern, wenn man hört, und wenige Auserwählte auch sehen, was sie in der Garage hat.


Gibts bei mir auch, ein Kumpel hat vor einigen Jahren eine 200 Millionen Euro schwere Industriellentochter geheiratet. 
Auch der sieht man das nicht unbedingt an und sie ist recht nett, und mein Kumpel fährt weiter seinen Smart, allerdings leben sie in einer absoluten Luxusvilla mit Aufzug in die Garage.


----------



## LOX-TT (15. März 2018)

Ich hab den Film grad im Kino gesehen und er gefällt mir deutlich besser als die Jolie-Streifen von der neuen Lara ganz zu schweigen, aber ich fand Angelina Jolie schon damals nicht besonders toll.


----------



## Spiritogre (16. März 2018)

Zunächst, ich habe den Film noch nicht gesehen und werde das irgendwann auf "Video" nachholen. 
Aber die Wertungen und Meinungen allgemein, die ich bis auf hier die Kommentare jetzt, so generell gesehen habe gingen eher in Richtung Gurke mit ziemlich mieser Handlung.
Einen sehr "lustigen" Kommentar auch bezüglich des poltisch korrekten pederasten-kompatiblen Aussehens, das gerade populär scheint (wie man hier ja auch bei vielen herausliest) habe ich aber hier gefunden: https://www.oneangrygamer.net/2018/...ed-lara-croft-wasnt-enough-win-critics/53849/


----------



## MichaelG (16. März 2018)

Jeder Typ von Lara paßt zur entsprechenden Game-Ära.

Wo Jolie zu den Verfilmungen während der Phase der klassischen Teilen paßte wäre sie heute deplaziert. Vikander ist da eine sehr gute Wahl.

Umgekehrt hätte eine Vikander (wenn sie schon das passende Alter gehabt hätte) damals nicht gepaßt. Da war Jolie die beste Option.

Vom ganzen Stil liegen zwischen der „klassischen“ Lara und der Figur aus dem Reboot Welten, ohne daß ich die neue Lara als schlecht ansehe.

Im Gegenteil. Sie ist natürlicher und „nachvollziehbarer“ als das „Polygonmonster“ der 90er Jahre. Auch wenn letzere den Hype aufgebaut hat und ich sie damals ansprechend fand.

Heute bin ich eher ein Vikander-Typ. Ohne die junge Jolie als unattraktiv anzusehen. Bei der Jolie der letzten Jahre (seit der Ü-40-Phase) könnte man aber streiten.

Imho hat ihre Attraktivität nachgelassen. Und das hat nix mit der Oberweite zu tun sondern mit anderen (vermutlich schönheitschirurgischen) Fehlgriffen/-entscheidungen.

Und Stichwort Ansprüche:

Die sind gestiegen mit dem Alter. Wo früher Aussehen der einzigste Faktor war zählen heute Charakter und Intelligenz gleichwertig mit dazu. Dinge die man früher sekundärer eingestuft hatte.


----------



## Wubaron (16. März 2018)

Außerdem vergesst ihr eins: Die jetzige Lara zeigt den Anfang von Lara Croft. Der Film mit Jolie und die damaligen Spiele zeigen eine Croft die schon voll im Saft steht. Also es ist noch genug Entwicklungszeit das aus der jetzigen Lara eine coole, großbrüstige Lara wird.


----------



## Cicero (16. März 2018)

Ich finde es gerade etwas schade, dass hier die ganze Zeit nur über Aussehen und große Brüste diskutiert wird. Stört sich eigentlich keiner daran, dass der neue Tomb Raider Film eigentlich so gar nichts mehr mit der Tomb Raider Franchise mehr zu tun hat? Ohne jetzt im Detail spoilern zu wollen, aber: die neue Lara Croft ist noch nicht einmal mehr Archäologin. Mir ist das Aussehen der neuen Schauspielerin eigentlich herzlich egal. Vielmehr finde ich es sehr schade (und eigentlich sollte sowas auch im Artikel stehen ), dass aus Tomb Raider ein normaler 08/15-Actionfilm geworden ist und bis auf den Namen mit dem Tomb Raider Universum überhaupt nichts mehr zu tun hat...


----------



## McDrake (16. März 2018)

Cicero schrieb:


> Ich finde es gerade etwas schade, dass hier die ganze Zeit nur über Aussehen und große Brüste diskutiert wird. Stört sich eigentlich keiner daran, dass der neue Tomb Raider Film eigentlich so gar nichts mehr mit der Tomb Raider Franchise mehr zu tun hat? Ohne jetzt im Detail spoilern zu wollen, aber: die neue Lara Croft ist noch nicht einmal mehr Archäologin. Mir ist das Aussehen der neuen Schauspielerin eigentlich herzlich egal. Vielmehr finde ich es sehr schade (und eigentlich sollte sowas auch im Artikel stehen ), dass aus Tomb Raider ein normaler 08/15-Actionfilm geworden ist und bis auf den Namen mit dem Tomb Raider Universum überhaupt nichts mehr zu tun hat...



Man wird ja auch nicht einfach so Archäologe.
Hier gehts ja um die Vorgeschichte. Schau dir mal Young indiana Jones an 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Oy6OYH6FUXU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


(Ich mochte die Serie)

Und dass Dr. Jones oder MdM Croft Archäologisch was machen, hat wohl schlicht damit zu tun, dass man so viele actionlastige und fantasievolle Abenteuer erfinden und erzählen kann.


----------



## Rabowke (16. März 2018)

Cicero schrieb:


> Ich finde es gerade etwas schade, dass hier die ganze Zeit nur über Aussehen und große Brüste diskutiert wird. Stört sich eigentlich keiner daran, dass der neue Tomb Raider Film eigentlich so gar nichts mehr mit der Tomb Raider Franchise mehr zu tun hat? Ohne jetzt im Detail spoilern zu wollen, aber: die neue Lara Croft ist noch nicht einmal mehr Archäologin. Mir ist das Aussehen der neuen Schauspielerin eigentlich herzlich egal. Vielmehr finde ich es sehr schade (und eigentlich sollte sowas auch im Artikel stehen ), dass aus Tomb Raider ein normaler 08/15-Actionfilm geworden ist und bis auf den Namen mit dem Tomb Raider Universum überhaupt nichts mehr zu tun hat...


Ich hab den Film noch nicht gesehen, allerdings bekomm ich das auch mit dem Spiel nicht mehr richtig zusammen. War denn im Reboot die gute Lara auch schon Archäologin? 

Selbst wenn, da es sich hierbei um die Anfänge bzw. die Entstehungsgeschichte handelt, warum sollte durch das erlebte nicht ihre Neugier und der Ehrgeiz geweckt werden sich jetzt um die verborgenen Schätze, die es in der Welt so gibt, zu kümmern?!

Für mich ist das kein Widerspruch, absolut nicht.


----------



## MichaelG (16. März 2018)

Cicero schrieb:


> Ich finde es gerade etwas schade, dass hier die ganze Zeit nur über Aussehen und große Brüste diskutiert wird. Stört sich eigentlich keiner daran, dass der neue Tomb Raider Film eigentlich so gar nichts mehr mit der Tomb Raider Franchise mehr zu tun hat? Ohne jetzt im Detail spoilern zu wollen, aber: die neue Lara Croft ist noch nicht einmal mehr Archäologin. Mir ist das Aussehen der neuen Schauspielerin eigentlich herzlich egal. Vielmehr finde ich es sehr schade (und eigentlich sollte sowas auch im Artikel stehen ), dass aus Tomb Raider ein normaler 08/15-Actionfilm geworden ist und bis auf den Namen mit dem Tomb Raider Universum überhaupt nichts mehr zu tun hat...



Der Film ist doch der Beginn der Geschichte um Lara wo sie noch sehr jung ist. Man ist ja in der Realität auch nicht von Geburt an Archäologe sondern hat einen Lebensabschnitt davor. Vermutlich (es sollen afaik noch mehrere Filme kommen, wenn ich nicht ganz schief gewickelt bin) kristallisiert sich der Beruf von Lara sicher im Laufe der Zeit erst heraus.

Im Reboot lebt ja der Vater von Lara ja auch noch (klingt zumindestens so von der Story her; Lara sucht nach dem vermißten Vater). Vermutlich tritt Lara erst mit dem Tod des Vaters richtig in dessen Fußstapfen und wird zur Archäologin. 

Ich freue mich schon riesig auf den Film. Der Bluraykauf ist schon gesetzt.


----------



## LOX-TT (16. März 2018)

McDrake schrieb:


> Man wird ja auch nicht einfach so Archäologe.
> Hier gehts ja um die Vorgeschichte. Schau dir mal Young indiana Jones an
> 
> 
> ...


schade dass es die Serie in Deutschland nie auf DVD geschafft hat


----------



## MichaelG (16. März 2018)

Jepp. Extrem schade. Ich vermisse einige wirklich gute Produktionen wo die Firmen einen DVD oder Blurayrelease für unnötig erachten oder Serien mitten drin einfach einstellen vom Release obwohl sie komplett und synchronisiert vorliegen.


----------



## Cicero (16. März 2018)

@all: Klar, Da könntet ihr durchaus recht haben.  Sind diesbezüglich denn mehrere Tomb Raider Filme angekündigt? 

Trotzdem bleibe ich dabei: Für mich ist die original Lara Croft in Tomb Raider eine Archäologin mit entsprechendem Background (Vater schon Archäologe, alter Landsitz in England, Butler, etc. pp.).  So wie es jetzt aufgesetzt ist, ist es nur einmal mehr wieder ein Hollywood-Retelling, damit man eine bekannte Marke für die Kasse verwursten kann.


----------



## LOX-TT (16. März 2018)

Cicero schrieb:


> @all: Klar, Da könntet ihr durchaus recht haben.  Sind diesbezüglich denn mehrere Tomb Raider Filme angekündigt?



Weiß nicht ob direkt angekündigt, aber ich hab den wie gesagt gestern geschaut und das Ende teasert schon sehr auf Nachfolger



Spoiler



Lara schaut sich weitere Forschungen ihres Vaters genau an und kauft sich schließlich ihre beiden aus den älteren Spielen bekannten Pistolen. Diese Szene wurde unglücklicherweise sogar in einem der Trailer gezeigt, was ich im Nachhinein nicht sonderlich gut finde, da es ja die quasi After-Credit-Szene ist.


----------



## MichaelG (16. März 2018)

Cicero schrieb:


> @all: Klar, Da könntet ihr durchaus recht haben.  Sind diesbezüglich denn mehrere Tomb Raider Filme angekündigt?
> 
> Trotzdem bleibe ich dabei: Für mich ist die original Lara Croft in Tomb Raider eine Archäologin mit entsprechendem Background (Vater schon Archäologe, alter Landsitz in England, Butler, etc. pp.).  So wie es jetzt aufgesetzt ist, ist es nur einmal mehr wieder ein Hollywood-Retelling, damit man eine bekannte Marke für die Kasse verwursten kann.



Soweit ich weiß soll der Film ein Neustart des Film-Franchises sein. D.h. es sind soweit ich gehört habe mehrere Filme geplant. Wieviele ? Keine Ahnung.


----------

